# Any Vegetarian IBS sufferers out there?



## ging03 (Feb 2, 2003)

I was recently diagnosed with IBS. I am having a hard time coming up with a diet that always agrees with my body...I am also a vegetarian, I was wondering if anybody here has some suggestions? A lot of the food I have been eating is causing a lot of abdominal pain and discomfort lately which is becoming frustrating. Currently I am on the bentyl which isn't really doing much for me. Any suggestions? Has anybody tried Probiotics or the Mintrol? Glad I have found this board for some support. I felt like I was the only college student going through this. Julia


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

hi julia,i was vegan but i started eating soy cheese that contains casein.. so now i just consider myself vegetarian.i found that so long as i dont eat typically gassy vegetables all at once and in big portions i'm fine. basically i'll eat one veggie with a grain, a protein, and a fruit and so long as i balance it all in the same meal i don't have much of a problem. there are some veggies that are worse than others and i just stay away from too much (like cauliflower). i also like to eat every 2-3 hours.. like a few small things, instead of eating a few balanced meals. if i do it this way i'm ok so long as i keep the portions i'm eating small.maybe try to do an elimination diet and see if some veggies or other foods bother you more or less than another.i drink a lot of chamomile tea. i havent really tried probiotics, but even with my lactose intollerance i was able to eat yogurt when i still ate dairy-containing products. i'm assuming that was because the live active cultures are good for my tummy and counter the negative effects.i hope you start to feel better


----------

